# Rebuild the 'Old Man of the Mountain'?



## Greg (May 8, 2003)

I'd like to see others' views on this. My feeling is that nature created it, and also took it away. Let's let him 'rest in peace'. Perhaps some sort of memorial or model could be built at the viewing area. Thoughts?


----------



## MtnMagic (May 8, 2003)

I agree with you 100%, as my choice is to "continue on." That's why I haven't responded to any bb, until this one, now.


----------



## nhhikergirl (May 13, 2003)

I agree.   I think a memorial or granite carving at Profile Lake view would be great but not to rebuild.  All things come to an end.


----------



## Greg (Jun 2, 2003)

*Rebuild out of plastic???*

http://www.cmonitor.com/stories/news/state2003/nh__oldmanrepair_07_2003.shtml

 :roll:


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 2, 2003)

thanks for the link greg.

allow me to be the first to say this:  i'm not anti-capitolist and the current economic system of the U.S. has afforded us an incredible lifestyle with amazing advancedments.  it's allowed man to overcome nature on several fronts that i'm glad it has.  it's also allowed man to overcome nature on some fronts that should never have happened.  where that line is, will be perpetually debated so long as man shall walk this earth.

unfortunately, the amount of proposals tossed at the state of NH are not from people who care about the old man, new hampshire, the mountains, or the question of man vs. nature.  the proposals come from companies and corporations and conglomerates looking to make a quick buck...  to quickly capitolize on human sentiment.  it's a disturbing trend occuring every where in society and not what this system or country should be founded on, imnsho.

that said, i propose this:  new hampshire should put it to a vote for it's residents to decide.  i'm not even a resident of NH (although it's more my home than MA is i often feel), but for letting the residents decide cause it's their state.  the way a democracy should work.

 :blink:  :angry:  :dunce:


----------

